# Water Drops with a Speedlite



## ajroder (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my hands on my first Speedlite (YN468-II), and I love it. Decided to do a little experiment with water drop photography to learn my way around my new flash.

The drops are simply drips from a bottle of contact solution into a cooking tray filled with water.

All of the shots were taken with my T2i with the Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS. I used a Zeikos closeup filter (+1) to turn the lens into a pseudo macro lens. Shutter speed was set at 1/200 and I varied the aperture between f/8 and f/14.

I used a YN468-II Speedlite (I can't recommend this thing enough, great budget flash) set up off camera with Yongnuo wireless flash triggers. The flash was reflected off of colored paper behind the cooking tray. The colors in the photos are from the flash. I only made very minor color corrections and cropped in post.

#1



High Contrast Water Drop by ajroder, on Flickr

#2



Sunset Water Drop by ajroder, on Flickr

#3



Fluid Explosion by ajroder, on Flickr


#4



Water Pillar by ajroder, on Flickr

#5



Cylinder Splash by ajroder, on Flickr

Overall, I was pretty happy with how my little experiment came out. If anyone is interested, I did a little writeup on the details of my setup and process on my blog.

C&C is welcome!


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm pretty new to photography but I think there very nice!


----------



## eddybreezy (Dec 30, 2012)

I think those came out pretty well. I'm excited to try this as well.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

They are great!, I really would like to try something like this when I have better handle on my camera, Thanks for sharing the blog link


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome, Simply wonderful. I'm really curious about how you got those blue and orange colors? Was that post-processing?


----------



## ajroder (Jan 1, 2013)

Sarmad said:


> Awesome, Simply wonderful. I'm really curious about how you got those blue and orange colors? Was that post-processing?



Nope. There were only tiny color adjustments made in post. The colors came from the speedlite reflecting off colored paper behind the drops. Check out my blog post for my full setup.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 2, 2013)

ajroder said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, Simply wonderful. I'm really curious about how you got those blue and orange colors? Was that post-processing?
> ...



That was really helpful and detailed, I admire your idea!


----------

